# The Slipper Talk.Com Award Winner!



## Rick (Nov 1, 2009)

Sam Tsui's Harold Koopowitz is the big winner of the Slipper Talk.com award for best of paph classes at our Mid America Orchid Conference Show (hosted by the Orchid Society of Middle Tennessee).

Not only did Sam's plant take the Best of Class, but it also received an 85 pt AOS Award of Merrit:clap::clap::clap:

Congratulations Sam!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Nov 2, 2009)

I like that award. 
Maybe the Oregon Orchid Society will have to have a Slippertalk.com Award at our next show. 
Very cool

Craig


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 2, 2009)

very, very impressive flowers!!!! Bravo Sam!!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats Sam!! Love the flower! Worth the award.

Ramon


----------



## Bolero (Nov 2, 2009)

Fantastic plant! Congratulations.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 2, 2009)

Gorgeous flower. Congrats!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 2, 2009)

Well deserved!  Great looking HK BTW..


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 2, 2009)

Great job by Sam, Rick and ST! Rick did you have anything to do with getting ST sponsership into the show?


----------



## Heather (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow! That's awesome - both the awards and the award sponsorship! 

'Splain Rick!


----------



## Rick (Nov 2, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Great job by Sam, Rick and ST! Rick did you have anything to do with getting ST sponsership into the show?



Thanks, Yes, Basically I paid for the trophy as a ST representative. Nothing that required blessing from AOS or Mid America.

A couple of months ago I posted a thread on ST asking if there would be any conflicts if I did this, and since there were no adverse comments I went for it.

So Craig it will be up to you if you want to push for a ST best of class trophy. So talk to the Chair of your show awards committee, and see what trophies they plan to put up and pay for.


----------



## Heather (Nov 2, 2009)

I think it's a great idea, though I apparently forgot all about it - sorry about that! Nice to see it worked out- Thanks Rick!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2009)

What a cool way to give Slippertalk some exposure, and to honor a beautiful slipper!

Good for you, Rick!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome Rick! And what and what a gorgeous flower! :drool:

I just picked up two plants from Sam....both Paph Chui Hua Dancer (sanderianum x gigantifolium). Nice plants and I can't wait for them to reach flowering size...they are not far off now!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 3, 2009)

Rick said:


> Thanks, Yes, Basically I paid for the trophy as a ST representative. Nothing that required blessing from AOS or Mid America.
> 
> A couple of months ago I posted a thread on ST asking if there would be any conflicts if I did this, and since there were no adverse comments I went for it.
> 
> So Craig it will be up to you if you want to push for a ST best of class trophy. So talk to the Chair of your show awards committee, and see what trophies they plan to put up and pay for.



That's a great idea; I personally sponsored a couple of trophies at our show this year; next year I'll do one on behalf of Slippertalk.

Gorgeous bloom, btw!!!!


----------



## Heather (Nov 3, 2009)

That would be awesome, Joanne!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats Sam :clap: and ty Rick!!!!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Nov 6, 2009)

Why Rick, I am the show chair. Actually I am the co-chair this year....WOO HOO!! 

Craig


----------

